# Cooter at 35 days - First bath! LOL



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

After work today Cooter decided that he needed to get into the sink when I was running water! I checked the temperature and put in the stopper and in he went. I only ran about 1 inch of water and her was splashing and rolling to one side and then the other - it was absolutely hilarious!!! I didn't have the camera when he was in the sink and wouldn't leave him unattended to go get it - so here are the first soggy birdie pics 
View attachment 16387

So WHAT are YOU looking at?!?!?!
View attachment 16388

STOP laughing and get me a towel!!!!!


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I ran out of room and had to delete some old attachments.....
View attachment 16390

AAAAHHHHHHHHH.......Much better!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL - too cute! Wet birds are _always _funny!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, I love it when my Maggie takes a bath. She splashes the water all around trying to get herself thoroughly wet. Pigeons really enjoy baths. They're a lot cleaner than most people think they are.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You wanna get 'em wet? Let 'em take a shower!

MR. Squeaks does both bath and shower (not at the same time!). 

And, yes, watching them do the "bath" is a riot. Some _really_ get into it most enthusiastically!

Cooter is sooooo cute - definitely a "water baby!"

Many thanks for the pics and making my evening, Ede-bird!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Instinct is amazing! I offered him a pan of water on Sunday and he stepped in and then out and that was it - not interested at all. Yesterday he was insistent about getting into the sink - I thought maybe he was thirsty until he lay down and then I realized what he wanted. Is it okay to offer him a bath daily???


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

keep the pics of cooter coming..

we are following this sweet pets story so far.

you are so lucky to have a lovely pet pigeon like that, and I love the name cooter!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Look at him  so precious


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a few times a week is pretty normal, mine do not seem to want a bath as much if they had taken one the day before. you can give him two or three inches and even put some 40 mule team borax in the water to help keep him soft and lice or parasites off him.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maybe you have a "water pigeon," Ede-bird!

If Cooter seems to want to take baths, I would let him. I'm sure that there will come a time when he will taper off...

Please keep us updated!!

JoJoe, my recently released squeaker with the feathered feet, wanted nothing to do with water! Refused to take a bath. 

AND, WoeBeGone, my West of England Tumbler, has never made an effort to take a bath either! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Ollie's fond of her water bowl - she looks like a little pigeon pot pie while lounging in it with her wings over the side. I've tried bigger, warmer dishes... but nope. So I keep two water bowls in her cage, one for bathing, one for drinking - or at least that's the idea.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my, Cyreen, you certainly have a way with "mind pictures!"

I can just see Ollie as a "pigeon pot pie!"

AND, I know exactly what you mean! I have a small water dish on my balcony for the birds. One day I happened to glance out the window and there was one of the ferals, contentedly sitting in the water dish, soaking. I started laughing sooo hard!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------

